# Valentine's Weekend Sale



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

We've purchased so much new stock for 2011 we REALLY NEED to move out as much existing inventory as possible to make room! Although our inventory is low on many items, there's still plenty of good buys to be had, so we're having a sale of 35% off, plus our Clearance section is at 75% off. Sale runs TODAY - MONDAY only. For your convenience, our website is set to show ONLY in-stock items during the sale.


----------

